# Treble Bleed Mod



## Bob Rock (Mar 11, 2006)

Here are links to a couple sites on how to do a treble bleed mod on your guitar. I did this to my washburn and it made a big difference

http://www.bothner.co.za/articles/volumepot2.shtml

http://www.projectguitar.com/tut/potm.htm

This may also be of interest:

http://www.myguitarsolo.com/usenet/threads_guitar/115551-1.html


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

Bob Rock said:


> Here are links to a couple sites on how to do a treble bleed mod on your guitar. I did this to my washburn and it made a big difference
> 
> 
> > I just had it done this week to my Godin. For me, it made a huge difference.
> ...


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

I did the treble bleed mod on my Strat-style years ago but with a switch. This gave a nice dark sound with the switch off but a brighter tone for the times when it needed to cut through. One of the problems with the treble bleed mod is that it can create annoying, brittle-sounding highs when used with some overdrives and distortions. That was the original reason that I added the switch. 

At one point, I was working with a rhythm guitar player who's idea of his perfect sound was a muddy "frang". The treble bleed mod was a perfect way to cut through that mess without having to get excessively loud.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

I opened up my 20+ year old Kramer over the weekend, and realized I had done this mod to it many, many years ago.

The cap on mine (.01 uF) is a lot larger than typically is recommended (.001 uF or so) and so the impact on the signal is more dramatic.

I really like it, though. 

When the volume pot is cranked to max, I get the full, thick, midrangey tone of the pickups, which is great for leads.

As I back off on the volume (to play rhythm bits), it not only reduces the gain but also shifts the eq toward the brighter, more trebley sort of sound that I like to use for rhythm.

It was a long, long time ago, but I remember trying a few different caps before I got the effect that I wanted. 

But hey, caps are dirt cheap, and this is a fun mod to play around with (assuming you have easy access to the electronics).


----------



## Rs_herhuth (Jan 26, 2016)

bobb said:


> I did the treble bleed mod on my Strat-style years ago but with a switch. This gave a nice dark sound with the switch off but a brighter tone for the times when it needed to cut through. One of the problems with the treble bleed mod is that it can create annoying, brittle-sounding highs when used with some overdrives and distortions. That was the original reason that I added the switch.
> 
> At one point, I was working with a rhythm guitar player who's idea of his perfect sound was a muddy "frang". The treble bleed mod was a perfect way to cut through that mess without having to get excessively loud.


Do you have a diagram on how to wire in the treble bleed bypass switch??


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

there are a couple ways to do it-
i just use a cap, but others add a resistor.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Rs_herhuth said:


> Do you have a diagram on how to wire in the *treble bleed bypass switch*??


@fraser ...I think the poster is looking for a way to bypass it with a switch.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

lol- thats what i get for drinking all night i guess.

but really- its no different-
just put the cap/resistor on a switch lol.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Excellent! 

I couldn't find a diagram like the one you posted and I gave up.

BTW...Did you see how old this thread is?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Holy thread resurrection batman, This thing is from 2007, LOL.

It could now probably be moved to the guitar building forum.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

greco said:


> Excellent!
> 
> I couldn't find a diagram like the one you posted and I gave up.
> 
> BTW...Did you see how old this thread is?


yup. just now when davetcan pointed it out.
lol.
to be fair i didnt raise this thread from the dead myself-
twas the poster before me.
i just stumbled in.
im always stumbling into things.
thats how i roll.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

When a thread is this old and you revive it, chances are, you're presenting it to a bunch of new people. That's not always a bad thing.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

fraser said:


> yup. just now when davetcan pointed it out.
> lol.
> to be fair i didnt raise this thread from the dead myself-
> twas the poster before me.
> ...


I think it is great that you posted to help the new GC member, *Rs_herhuth, *who raised the thread. 
Like I said, I couldn't find that diagram and quit looking.

Hopefully Rs_herhuth will see it and comment.



JBFairthorne said:


> When a thread is this old and you revive it, chances are, you're presenting it to a bunch of new people. That's not always a bad thing.


For sure.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Nothing wrong with resurrecting threads, although I'm afraid I'll see something stupid that I wrote years ago


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

To add to this resurrected zombie thread, I'm surprised that nobody has advocated the stupid simple, no-cost 50's wiring treble bleed mod (so I will!) -- simply move the tone pot lead from the volume input to volume output lug. 
I prefer that to playing around with different value r/c circuits, and use it in all my guitars.


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

I'm getting that mod done to my epi LP. Also putting in new pots and pups. Anxious to hear the change.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2016)

I did it to one of my PRS, my Hollowbody. It was getting too dark when I rolled off the volume. I dig it. Took me a few weeks to really get used to it, but now I love it. Need to do it to my other PRS. You have to learn to ride the treble knob and the volume knob after the mod.


----------

